# Moving To Canada From Ireland



## riraw (Dec 14, 2011)

Hello All,
We are a young family hoping to move to Canada this coming year. We have a restaurant in Ireland which we have sold now and have some capital about 100K canadian dollars to bring over and start a business...
Any advise as to how to go about the move and get things started would be very much appreciated.
we look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

riraw said:


> Hello All,
> We are a young family hoping to move to Canada this coming year. We have a restaurant in Ireland which we have sold now and have some capital about 100K canadian dollars to bring over and start a business...
> Any advise as to how to go about the move and get things started would be very much appreciated.
> we look forward to hearing from you.


The following occupations are on THE LIST:-
0631 Restaurant and Food Service Managers
6241 Chefs
6242 Cooks 

Under these categories one or both of you may qualify to apply for PR (Permanent Resident) status which, should you qualify, would get you into Canada in 6-9 months. You should read the following:-
Welcome to Citizenship and Immigration Canada


----------



## riraw (Dec 14, 2011)

*Moving To Canada from Ireland*

Hello Auld Yin,
Thank you so much for the reply. Do you think that it is wise to get an attorney to do the process for us or to do it ourselves. Also do you recommend to do any other type research started before we get going. Any information is very much appreciated.
Thanks much


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

riraw said:


> Hello Auld Yin,
> Thank you so much for the reply. Do you think that it is wise to get an attorney to do the process for us or to do it ourselves. Also do you recommend to do any other type research started before we get going. Any information is very much appreciated.
> Thanks much


Hiring a third party to do the paper work can be very expensive and if you fall into one of the three categories, it is quite simple to do yourself. The application form(s) are contained within the web link provided in my first post.
Have you decided which part of Canada is on your radar? Have you ever visited the country? If not, it may be prudent to do a reccie to get some idea of what the country is all about. As I am sure you know this is a vast country with 6 time zones and many climatic changes from coast to coast to coast.
Please ask questions and we'll attempt to answer for you.
Good Luck.


----------



## ClaireBolgil (Jul 3, 2011)

*6-9 months??*



Auld Yin said:


> Under these categories one or both of you may qualify to apply for PR (Permanent Resident) status which, should you qualify, would get you into Canada in 6-9 months.


Is it really that quick these days? Just wondering if the CIC has done something to speed this up as it was taking years when we applied back around 2005.

Great news if it is, as really helps anyone with their mind set on emigrating. Can be so frustrating waiting and waiting!


----------



## riraw (Dec 14, 2011)

*Moving To Canada from Ireland*

We are thinking of going to the west coast of Canada BC. the weather is better and also I have visited that part of the country several times.
I read someone making a comment about the time that it takes to get this process to the end line... would you say the six to nine month time frame is an accurate time frame given that all paperwork is in order and no returns????
Thanks a million


----------



## riraw (Dec 14, 2011)

*Moving To Canada from Ireland*

Hello Claire
Can please ask you how long it took for your application and what category did you apply under?
Also did you guys get a lawyer to do the work for you and if so did you find that service to be helpful?
what part of Canada is prospering these days I know the major towns are always very busy and full of life but in general if you were to do it all over again would you have any advise for us to be on the look out for.
Thanks a million and appreciate any help.


----------



## ClaireBolgil (Jul 3, 2011)

riraw said:


> Hello Claire
> Can please ask you how long it took for your application and what category did you apply under?
> Also did you guys get a lawyer to do the work for you and if so did you find that service to be helpful?
> what part of Canada is prospering these days I know the major towns are always very busy and full of life but in general if you were to do it all over again would you have any advise for us to be on the look out for.
> Thanks a million and appreciate any help.


Hi riraw,
Well I know that some of the regulations have been changing, so what we waited is not necesarily indicative of the current situation, but if you look at the Canadian High Commission in London (who also processes Irish applications), they quote procesing times: Average Processing Times
I'd take these with a pinch of salt personally, plus the fact they don't answer the question fully when talking about PR applications since 2008.
We initially applied in Feb 2005 for PR and didn't feel that we needed a lawyer to help. We got so fed up with waiting though, that we looked at other ways of getting here quicker. Long story, but we eventually applied for a work permit by setting up a subsidiary office of my husband's IT company out here. For this (which is called an intra-company transfer) we did use lawyers because the process was more complicated. It still took 6 months to get our work permit, which we got in June 2007, but having got that it sped up the PR application, and we were granted PR in September 2007. So it was more than 2 years for us, but would have been longer had we not short cut the system.

As regards towns that are prospering - well the whole economy is really doing pretty well right now. I always let everyone know how much we like Kamloops, in BC. It's a smaller city with a great climate and the job situation isn't too bad. It really depends on what you want to do. Are you planning to start up another restaurant or perhaps take over an existing one here? If so, I would start talking to commerical real estate agents and seeing what's on the market. However, buying a business does not grant you resident status, so don't commit to anytuhg, maybe just see what's around and what they cost.

Business immigration wouldn't be an option as you need $800k, so unless you can get a job under the PNP, or can somehow get someone to offer you a job and get a work permit, you would have to apply under the Skilled Worker program and play the waiting game. I'm not 100% sure of all the ins and outs of the system right now, but as Auld Yin said, check the CIC website, or look first at the Canadian High Commission London website (url above).

Hope this has helped! And good luck


----------



## riraw (Dec 14, 2011)

Hello Claire,
Thank you so much for the great information. I have done a lot of reading and I think the best rout is to get a temporary work permit and get there and do the PR process while there. 
We are thinking of taking over an existing restaurant and renovate it if needed.
I will get back with you with some more questions soon but for now I have lots to read on and research.
Thanks a million.


----------



## riraw (Dec 14, 2011)

*LMO and VISA*

Dear All,
I have received my LMO. I live in Ireland and need to apply through the UK branch of Canadian High Commission. 
does anyone know if I need to send police certificate with the application and if you can please tell me your experience in this regard.
I am a permanent resident of both UK and Ireland and have my job offer and LMO all sorted just need to apply now and it is very un clear on the website weather I need to send the Police cert or not? any help is much appreciated.
Thanks
Alex


----------



## irishgirl33 (Nov 8, 2010)

riraw said:


> Dear All,
> I have received my LMO. I live in Ireland and need to apply through the UK branch of Canadian High Commission.
> does anyone know if I need to send police certificate with the application and if you can please tell me your experience in this regard.
> I am a permanent resident of both UK and Ireland and have my job offer and LMO all sorted just need to apply now and it is very un clear on the website weather I need to send the Police cert or not? any help is much appreciated.
> ...


yes if you need to apply through the High Commission then you include a police cert.


----------



## riraw (Dec 14, 2011)

*Applying for temporary work permit with LMO for Canada*


Now the question here is do I only need a police cert for the country that I reside in or all other places I have been living? that would practically be impossible to provide.
??? 
Has anyone applied with LMO to tell me how the process works really??? I am a bit lost as to how the whole process works any comment is appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## irishgirl33 (Nov 8, 2010)

riraw said:


> Now the question here is do I only need a police cert for the country that I reside in or all other places I have been living? that would practically be impossible to provide.
> ???
> Has anyone applied with LMO to tell me how the process works really??? I am a bit lost as to how the whole process works any comment is appreciated.
> Thanks


you need to have police certs for all countries you have lived in since the age of 18 for longer than 6 mths


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

riraw said:


> Now the question here is do I only need a police cert for the country that I reside in or all other places I have been living? that would practically be impossible to provide.
> ???
> Has anyone applied with LMO to tell me how the process works really??? I am a bit lost as to how the whole process works any comment is appreciated.
> Thanks


For the LMO you need to find a Canadian employer willing to apply to Canadian government for permission to hire from outside the country. The employer has to convince that serious attempts have been made to find a Canadian citizen or PR but were unsuccessful. If LMO is approved then you can be hired from overseas for a 2 year Temporary Work Permit. You are tied to this employer for the 2 year term unless you are able to find another employer in possession of a valid LMO.


----------

